# Drive the deal



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Just had an email from DtheD offering £10-£12k discounts on various new stock TT's. Seems mostly to be roadsters but they have petrol and diesel. Not looked in detail but one of the offers has a £40k car for £28k. Massive discounts but only until the 29th March they say..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That's a lot of cash off 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

I've re-priced my TTS order from January and it's the same to the penny today.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

AUDI TT ROADSTER 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr

Brand new, unregistered and available for quick delivery.Available in Daytona Grey, pearl effect with Sports seats Black Alcantara/leather

This stock vehicle also benefits from the following factory options: Advanced Key, Auto-dim RVM+ light/rain sensor, Interior lighting pack Hold assist, Comfort and sound pack, Tech pack with Audi Connect Heated front seats, Door mirror-Elec/fold/heat and Cruise control.

The discounted price shown includes a £2,500 deposit contribution towards Audi PCP finance at 6.8 % APR. If you are looking to pay cash please add £2,500 to the price quoted.

We include 6 months tax as standard. This car should be registered by 31st March to Qualify for this offer.

List price £40,450

Our price

£28,395


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> AUDI TT ROADSTER 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr
> 
> Brand new, unregistered and available for quick delivery.Available in Daytona Grey, pearl effect with Sports seats Black Alcantara/leather
> 
> ...


Audi were doing £6000 contribtions before dealer discount end of last year to shift stock tt's, that will be one of them, mega spec tt that no one in theyre right mind would spend £40000 on. that car probally got built nearly a year ago and has sat around ever since


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

swanny78 said:


> AUDI TT ROADSTER 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr
> 
> Brand new, unregistered and available for quick delivery.Available in Daytona Grey, pearl effect with Sports seats Black Alcantara/leather
> 
> ...


Wow, great deals, just had a look on their website, might be tempted instead of ordering a Coupe....


----------



## Swando (Mar 4, 2016)

swanny78 said:


> AUDI TT ROADSTER 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr
> 
> Brand new, unregistered and available for quick delivery.Available in Daytona Grey, pearl effect with Sports seats Black Alcantara/leather
> 
> ...


so what would that be in terms of deposit and a pcp payment from DtheD do you have any ideas or know this information having looked on the website it doesnt say?


----------



## deanshaw24 (Apr 15, 2015)

Swando said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > AUDI TT ROADSTER 2.0T FSI S Line 2dr
> ...


At a guess I would say £3000 deposit and £350ish a month with 5000 annual mileage on a 4 year pcp, go on audis finance calculator and have a play


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

the pcp deal will be just like any other from any audi dealership in the UK you dont buy the car from DTD they act as agents introducing you as a client to their audi main dealer contacts , there is no catch , the dealer who sells you the car pays DTD a commision it will just mean you will probably buy the car from a dealership further away from your home , they can deliver the car or sometimes will pay for you to overnight in a hotel prior to pick up .


----------



## Swando (Mar 4, 2016)

Well on drive the deal the tdi ultra is 23000 in cash price - taking the fact that Audi are doing 5k deposit contribution so actually the car is still 28000 unless u pay cash in which there offering 2500 off the list price

I've got a deal which gives me the 5000 contribution + money off the car and my deposit it 1000, my pcp is 290 exact over 4 years 10k mileage, so I guess that's as good as I'm going to get looking at the figures so I wonder if my cars coming from the same dealer as the DTD, the Audi that's supplying mine is about 100 miles from me but they offered to drop it off free of charge. I visited 3 audis local to me not one could match price and in most cases were 30-50 quid more expensive per month


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thought really hard about one of these or a coupe, but the one of exact spec I wanted (but different colour) had gone now so decision made for me!
Great discounts though. I tried to get another dealer to see if they could come close - note even close.
One got the monthly payments the same and said he matched the deal. I then pointed out that having an extra £7k on the final payment wasn't matching the deal!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm at the 2 year point of a 3 year PCP on an A3. They start to try really hard at that point to get you to change, I changing to a nano 1.8t with a few options, works out £30 per month more than the existing deal on the A3. They matched the best deal I found on Car Wow. They get you tied in for another 3 years and they make 6.8% on the finance.


----------



## rix (Mar 12, 2016)

So... I was one of those that has picked up one of these DTD cars. Absolutely cracking deal on a tdi sport roadster in ibis white

The discount plus the decent retained value makes it a cheaper 2 year spend than anything comparable, really am very happy. Real impulse purchase as I hadn't even sat in one before pulling the trigger on it! Being delivered to me next week, I can't wait!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

rix said:


> So... I was one of those that has picked up one of these DTD cars. Absolutely cracking deal on a tdi sport roadster in ibis white
> 
> The discount plus the decent retained value makes it a cheaper 2 year spend than anything comparable, really am very happy. Real impulse purchase as I hadn't even sat in one before pulling the trigger on it! Being delivered to me next week, I can't wait!


Good to have you on board, even if we are all instantly jealous!


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

rix said:


> Real impulse purchase as I hadn't even sat in one before pulling the trigger on it!


Good man (or woman?) and good discount by the sound of it, now you just have a long week ahead of you to wait! :?

Anyway I thought impulse buys were usually reserved for a packet of crisps or a new pair of shoes, not cars!?!


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

rix said:


> So... I was one of those that has picked up one of these DTD cars. Absolutely cracking deal on a tdi sport roadster in ibis white
> 
> The discount plus the decent retained value makes it a cheaper 2 year spend than anything comparable, really am very happy. Real impulse purchase as I hadn't even sat in one before pulling the trigger on it! Being delivered to me next week, I can't wait!


Well done, just out of curiosity, where abouts in the country is the car coming from? - I had some impression in my head of an Audi dealership near the Scottish borders with a whole load of convertibles sat frozen outside who noone wanted to buy!


----------

